

Ask HN: Where do you buy your SSL certificates? - davidedicillo


======
dane
I use ServerTastic (<https://www.servertastic.com/>) for VeriSign certificates
- cheaper than buying from VeriSign directly and it's the same "end product".

Other HN threads with suggestions:

"Ask HN: Where should I buy an SSL certificate for my site?"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=464916>

"Ask YC: Why are SSL certificates so expensive?"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=530600>

------
geoffroy
<http://www.gandi.net/ssl>

~~~
jolan
Gandi will give you a free SSL certificate if you transfer your domain name to
them.

------
moeffju
I get everything from EPAG - <http://epag.net/> \- who have great prices and
great support.

------
dawson
I've been quite happy with <http://www.instantssl.com/>

------
riffmaster
I get them from <http://namecheap.com>

